# Saffron, garlic shrimp pasta



## medtran49 (Apr 24, 2019)

This is my recipe and the recipe I am writing is with the revisions I will be making next time we have it.

2 servings
1 pound 20-25 shrimp, shell on
1 cup onion, chopped
5 large garlic cloves, thinly sliced
1/4 tsp saffron threads
1-1/2 tsp ground cumin + extra for shrimp
2 tsp smoked paprika + extra for shrimp
Salt and pepper
3/4 cup white wine
4 oz baby spinach or Swiss chard
1/2 pound spaghetti rigatti or linguine

Remove shells and tails from shrimp, place shells and tails in a small  saucepan with enough water to cover. Bring to a boil and simmer for  15-20 minutes. Remove veins from shrimp.

Season shrimp with a large pinch of cumin, paprika, salt and pepper, toss to distribute evenly and set aside.

Bring a large pot of salted water to boil and cook pasta per directions on package.

Pour about 1/4 cup of shrimp stock into a small bowl and add saffron threads. Set aside.

Pour about 1/4 cup olive oil in skillet over medium high heat, add  onions, lower to medium and cook until onion is translucent. Add garlic,  cumin and paprika, and cook for about a minute. Add the wine, bring to a  boil, add saffron mixture and about an additional 1/4 cup shrimp stock.  Add salt and pepper. Simmer for about 10 minutes to reduce. Add shrimp  and cook for 2 minutes. Add spinach and cook until wilted and shrimp is  almost done. Add pasta and stir to soak up liquid. Taste and adjust  seasoning. Serve.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 24, 2019)

Sounds delicious.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 28, 2019)

medtran49 said:


> ****
> Remove shells and tails from shrimp, place shells and tails in a small  saucepan with enough water to cover. *Bring to a boil and simmer for  15-20 minutes.* Remove veins from shrimp.
> 
> Season shrimp with a large pinch of cumin, paprika, salt and pepper, toss to distribute evenly and set aside.
> ...



Sounds delish and looks delish, I want to try it!  But...

15 -20 minutes?  Do they go back to being tender with the length of cooking? I've never cooked shrimp more than 3 minutes or so in any various ways.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 28, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Sounds delish and looks delish, I want to try it!  But...
> 
> *15 -20 minutes?*  Do they go back to being tender with the length of cooking? I've never cooked shrimp more than 3 minutes or so in any various ways.




 That's for the tails and shells for stock. 

*"Remove shells and tails from shrimp, place shells and tails in a small   saucepan with enough water to cover. Bring to a boil and simmer for   15-20 minutes."*


The shrimp only get cooked for 2-4 minutes as noted toward the end.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 28, 2019)

LOL...  my bad - I read _shrimp with tails_


----------



## kenmiller (May 21, 2019)

mouthwatering and must try recipe.


----------



## Kayelle (May 21, 2019)

This looks and sounds wonderful Med. Thanks.


----------

